# My plants are dying



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Its gotten colder in my neighborhood and i didnt turn on the heat in my appartment yet. The temps in my tanks dropped to about 76 degrees, could this kill my plants? Heres what they look like in both my 90 and 20 gallon tanks


















Help please, i know im gonna have to trim off all the dead leaves, is there anything else? I adjusted the heaters to correct the temp in the tanks is there anything else i could do?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

This will not cause it. Are you doing any type of fertilizing to your aquarium?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

just seachem flourish, no AC in any of my filters


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*What substrate is that, how much lighting and is that a sword?*


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Diagnosing Problems at Aquatic Plants


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

eco complete, yeah its a sword and there is about 2.2 watts per gallon. Before everything started to go south there was tons of new growth, vals were spreading like wild fire as was the wisteria. Also my tiger lotus and crypts seem to be doing fine its only the plants with green leaves that are haveing this issue.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

With some plants doing fine and other's not the logical question is.

What type of plants are not?

At any rate I would just let the plants doing fine expand.

my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah i understand some plants are doing fine but what im trying to figure out is why everything green in 2 different tanks died in a 3-4 day period.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> Yeah i understand some plants are doing fine but what im trying to figure out is why everything green in 2 different tanks died in a 3-4 day period.


My reason for asking what kind of plants was that some plants sold in aquarium shops are not true aquatic plants. And those can die off under water rapidily.

But if they were like anacharis, balcopa, vals, and so on they sould be doing fine.


my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah all my plants are true aquatic plants. I research everything before i buy it. The plants that are really doing bad are just the amazon swords and the micro sword in the smaller tank witht he blue gravel scatted among the eco complete.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> Yeah all my plants are true aquatic plants. I research everything before i buy it. The plants that are really doing bad are just the amazon swords and the micro sword in the smaller tank witht he blue gravel scatted among the eco complete.


good.

Hopefully there are (or will be) new growth and recover.

those should be very hardy plants.

my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I know, i reallly only used beginner plants that wouldnt be a pain. Im not big into the planted aspect of the hobby but plants are good for the fish so i like to plant my tanks. Look at how well this tiger lotus is, i threw just the bulb in about 2 1/2 months ago.









This is the tiger lotus from the top of my tank, get a new leaf about every 2 days.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Could overdose of some thing be a problem?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah i might be using too many ferts and i just noticed that the bottle has been sitting in a warm place for the past month and that it should have been kept in a cooler area. If bad ferts is the problem though, none of my fish seem to be showing any signs of stress, i got a cherry barb with pop eye in the 20 gallon but other than that everything is 100%


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe your substrate is running out of nutrients? Do you use pellets?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

My 90 gallon is less than 3 months old, my 20 gallon is about 8 months old and about 4 months ago i put some pellets in the eco complete. Again, there is no activated carbon in my filters so it wouldnt be removing essential minerals. Does 3 month old eco complete need to be fertalized? If thats the case i have fert pellets i can put in but i dont think thats it.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Is just adding liquid flourish and seachem pellets enough? Its not like im trying to grow anything extraordinary. And it just buggs me that the only plants to experince these issues were the swords nothing else really had any problems and its the swords in 2 differents tanks in 2 different rooms. I tought maybe it was my tap water so i gave it a test, my tap water is perfect NYC prolly has the best water int he world. Well long story short i trimeed off all the dead leaves and am gonna see if i can get these plants back in good shape if not, ill just replant both tanks.


----------

